# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Thanh lý driver + motor stepper

## suu_tam

Tình hình là em có khoảng chục bộ driver Leadshine M860 và motor
Máy đang hoạt động bình thường Tốt.

Vì có nhu cầu nâng cấp lên hybrid stepper nên em muốn thanh lý.

Chiều tối em post bổ xung vài bức ảnh.

Em thiện chí muốn nâng cấp nên bác nào có nhu cầu cứ trả giá thoải mái ạ. Nếu đủ tài chính để em nâng cấp sang lai thì em sẽ ra đi luôn ạ.

Thú thực là em không phải dân kinh doanh nên không nắm giá nên các bác cứ vô tư cho cái giá ạ.

Em xin cảm ơn!

----------


## hoangsikhanh

Bác không để lại số điện thoại nên em không liên lạc được. Cho em xin ít thông tin Driver và Motor. Báo giá cho em 03 bộ. Thanks !.

----------


## racing boy

e đặt 2 bộ driver m860 nhé

----------

hoangsikhanh

----------


## hoangsikhanh

> Bác không để lại số điện thoại nên em không liên lạc được. Cho em xin ít thông tin Driver và Motor. Báo giá cho em 03 bộ. Thanks !.


Số em 0914394879

----------


## ta_ngai

Bác để lại số điện thoại đi

----------


## Thành Đức

Mình đặt gạch 3 bộ.bác cho xin thông số motor nhé
Lh :thanhduccdt@gmail.com. Sdt mình 0905559094. Bác cho sdt bác thì càng tốt

----------


## cnclaivung

bác ở đâu vậy bác, inbox em 3 bộ luôn bác, hình ảnh thế nào show lên bác ơi

----------


## suu_tam

Cho em cập nhật 500đ ảnh ạ.












Tất cả đang sử dụng tốt, có điều bản tính đú đởn nên em muốn nâng cấp lên Hybird.
Em không biết giá cả sao cho hợp lý vì không buôn bán bao giờ. Chỉ là muốn nâng cấp nên các bác cứ vô tư cho giá ạ.

Nếu em đổi đi bù đủ tiền là em bán luôn. (Vì tài chính hạn hẹp ạ).

Các bác cứ inbox hoặc call cho em số (098)-643-2443

----------


## cnclaivung

bác bán thì cho giá để biết mà mua. em trả bác phát đầu tiên nhé, 1,5tr 1 bộ ok thì quăng hết cho em

----------


## Diyodira

Máy gì mà nhiều driver vậy bác, chắc robot quá, chụp nguyên con máy cho ae chiêm ngưỡng chút, thanks.

----------


## emptyhb

> Máy gì mà nhiều driver vậy bác, chắc robot quá, chụp nguyên con máy cho ae chiêm ngưỡng chút, thanks.


Máy này máy 4 trục bác ơi. Các driver kia dùng cho trục xoay thôi. Em đoán như thế  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## suu_tam

Dạ vâng con của em đang hoạt động ở tốc độ thường là khoảng max 400-450v/p không bao giờ ép sức máy.
Vì muốn cho nó hoành tráng thêm tý nên muốn đổi sang con Hybird để cho nó hoạt động khoảng 800v/p.

Nói chung là máy móc tốt nhất cho nó thừa công suất chạy cho nó đảm bảo.

Giá em cho nó ra đi là 1,5tr/bộ.
Vì mục đích của em là nâng cấp nên em muốn ra đi cả bộ không bán lẻ driver hay motor các bác thông cảm.
Đã có bác ở Đak lak đặt gạch 03 bộ. Giờ em mới về nhà để trả lời bài các bác.

Cảm ơn các bác đã quan tâm.

----------


## suu_tam

Em chạy hộp số 1/20, tốc độ đặt max là 8000.
Nên lúc nào mà chạy max sẽ đạt: 8000 (đơn vị chuyển động)/360(1 vòng 360 đơn vị)*20(tỷ lệ hộp số) = ~<450v/p
Còn nếu chạy mà có cả Z nữa chắc chỉ 1/2 - 2/3 tốc độ max thôi ạ.

----------


## Thành Đức

Up 1 cái cho hàng đi nhanh nào

----------


## racing boy

Bác chithieutien đâu, chủ thớt bán đúng giá bác yêu cầu kìa, hốt hết đi rùi bán lẻ cho e mấy cái driver, hehe

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## suu_tam

Có bác ở HN vừa đặt gạch nốt chỗ còn lại. Em hẹn bác ấy trễ thời gian giao hàng vì em chưa lắp Hybird thay vào được.
Cảm ơn các bác đã ủng hộ.

----------


## Thành Đức

> Dạ vâng con của em đang hoạt động ở tốc độ thường là khoảng max 400-450v/p không bao giờ ép sức máy.
> Vì muốn cho nó hoành tráng thêm tý nên muốn đổi sang con Hybird để cho nó hoạt động khoảng 800v/p.
> 
> Nói chung là máy móc tốt nhất cho nó thừa công suất chạy cho nó đảm bảo.
> 
> Giá em cho nó ra đi là 1,5tr/bộ.
> Vì mục đích của em là nâng cấp nên em muốn ra đi cả bộ không bán lẻ driver hay motor các bác thông cảm.
> Đã có bác ở Đak lak đặt gạch 03 bộ. Giờ em mới về nhà để trả lời bài các bác.
> 
> Cảm ơn các bác đã quan tâm.


Nhớ 3 bộ mình đã gạch trước nhé

----------


## cnclaivung

có thương lượng nhưng bác chủ giữ giá, em kich một phát hàng bay hết

----------

suu_tam

----------


## Nam CNC

kích cái búa , nói 1 là 1 , 2 là 2 , đã đưa ra giá rồi còn trả giá , em đưa bác vào cái list đen của em rồi đấy nhé , bán cho bác hét cao hơn xíu cho bác trả giá cho vừa lòng.... em thì ghét trả giá lắm đó.

----------

cnclaivung, h-d, racing boy, suu_tam

----------


## racing boy

bác chithieutien cũng lọt vào danh sách đen của e rùi nha, mấy lần cho e leo cây bảo mua hàng e chắc như đinh đóng cột hẹn ngày chuyển tiền làm e từ chối mấy bác hỏi mua rùi bác mất tích nun , ko lấy thì bảo e một câu. một lần e ko để ý nhưng mấy lần liền, bực vs bác ra phết

----------

suu_tam

----------


## suu_tam

Các bác thông cảm cho em ạ.
Em ít online nên không để ý các bác hỏi. Có 2 bác điện thoại cho em một bác nhận 03 bộ, một bác còn lại lấy nốt 07 bộ nên em đã đồng ý 2 bác ấy.
Em hẹn với hai bác ấy chưa chuyển hàng bởi vì hàng Hybird của em bạn em lấy hộ chưa về tới nơi nên em chưa chuyển hàng cho các bác ấy được (vì đồ vẫn đang dùng).

Nếu lúc nào em chuyển đồ được cho các bác ấy em sẽ thông báo với các bác ấy nếu mà lúc đó các bác ấy xác nhận có không cần nữa thì em sẽ báo lại các bác.

Em cảm ơn các bác đã quan tâm. Em xin lỗi các bác mà em chưa trả lời.

----------


## cnclaivung

> bác chithieutien cũng lọt vào danh sách đen của e rùi nha, mấy lần cho e leo cây bảo mua hàng e chắc như đinh đóng cột hẹn ngày chuyển tiền làm e từ chối mấy bác hỏi mua rùi bác mất tích nun , ko lấy thì bảo e một câu. một lần e ko để ý nhưng mấy lần liền, bực vs bác ra phết


chuyện mua bán giá cả trả tới trả lui, tui cũng phải xem trước xem sau chứ mấy cha, thời buổi giờ làm ăn khó khăn , tiền đi mà hàng thì ngóng tức đau rái mấy ông nội, tui chỉ bể gạch bác có 1 lần chứ mấy bác nói vậy, bác hỏi ông tuấn kia đi, tui làm sao, một phát ăn liền nếu cảm thấy yên cái bụng, mới nghe thông báo bên vườn chuối ông nội nào đưa đồ lên cạo sạch tem, mua về...bùm xong 10 củ...ông Nam em có đụng chạm tới ông đâu...em thì cũng muốn hốt hết đấy, thật lòng mà nói, xin chủ thớit xác nhận dùm, em hỏi chắc chắn trước chẳng lẽ ko được sao . đâu phải trả giá là phải mua các cha, cho em xin đi
em cần visme + ray hỏi hoài chẳng cha nào có, quay qua đong phương làm liền 13 củ, tiền đi trong ngày, nay 10 ngày chưa nhận hàng nè, mua mua với bán bán.

----------

katerman

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Mua bán bây giờ đúng là phức tạp thật. "Người ngoan thì ít mà kẻ gian thì nhiều". Chẳng biết đằng nào mà lần. Em giờ muốn mua hàng mà không dám mạnh tay như trước nữa....

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## Nam CNC

-----Nói chung là phải do người nào bán nữa chứ , em lựa hàng ngon nên bán hơi cao xíu nhưng bây giờ các bác cũng mua được nên nói giá em cao rồi , em cũng không buồn mua bán , cứ thanh lí dần dần hết cái mớ ve chai thôi , bây giờ hàng cực ngon cực rẻ em mới lụm rồi bán cho các bác cũng như giúp cho các bác thôi.


Tình hình em thấy có bác Thuhanoi đã thực hiện mua bán bảo đảm mà, 1 lần rất ok , các bác muốn bán hay muốn mua an toàn nên chọn phương pháp này nhé.

----Hàng của em bán em không sợ trả giá , vì các bác đang trả giá bác khác hốt khỏi hỏi giá luôn hehehe. Bác Thiện đang hỏi mua visme ai cũng biết , nhưng hàng của bác hỏi nó hot quá , làm gì còn hàng đó trên thị trường nữa , em nghe phong phanh đâu mấy hàng đó bị TQ hốt hết về nước rồi , đố anh em trả giá bằng mấy anh TQ..... mấy anh TQ khôn thấy bà , hàng chúng nó làm không thèm xài , bán cho VN mình rồi mua hàng japan 2nd .... hahaha.

----------

cnclaivung, jimmyli, thuhanoi

----------


## inhainha

> -----Nói chung là phải do người nào bán nữa chứ , em lựa hàng ngon nên bán hơi cao xíu nhưng bây giờ các bác cũng mua được nên nói giá em cao rồi , em cũng không buồn mua bán , cứ thanh lí dần dần hết cái mớ ve chai thôi , bây giờ hàng cực ngon cực rẻ em mới lụm rồi bán cho các bác cũng như giúp cho các bác thôi.
> 
> 
> Tình hình em thấy có bác Thuhanoi đã thực hiện mua bán bảo đảm mà, 1 lần rất ok , các bác muốn bán hay muốn mua an toàn nên chọn phương pháp này nhé.
> 
> ----Hàng của em bán em không sợ trả giá , vì các bác đang trả giá bác khác hốt khỏi hỏi giá luôn hehehe. Bác Thiện đang hỏi mua visme ai cũng biết , nhưng hàng của bác hỏi nó hot quá , làm gì còn hàng đó trên thị trường nữa , em nghe phong phanh đâu mấy hàng đó bị TQ hốt hết về nước rồi , đố anh em trả giá bằng mấy anh TQ..... mấy anh TQ khôn thấy bà , hàng chúng nó làm không thèm xài , bán cho VN mình rồi mua hàng japan 2nd .... hahaha.


Mấy cây vitme xịn kiểu nào mình cũng có thể tìm. Lần đầu up lên diễn đàn thấy mấy bác chê đắt nên thôi. Chứ vitme xịn nào mình cũng tìm được nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## Diyodira

> Mấy cây vitme xịn kiểu nào mình cũng có thể tìm. Lần đầu up lên diễn đàn thấy mấy bác chê đắt nên thôi. Chứ vitme xịn nào mình cũng tìm được nhé


Có tiền mua tiên cũng được, mà tiền đâu để mua ))

----------


## Nam CNC

xịn nó cũng có giá xịn của nó , bây giờ hàng hoá 2nd có giá trần rồi , bác inhaiha có kẹp nách từ korea về cũng bán lỗ mà thôi.... em có giới thiệu vài chổ bán hàng , giá cao chút xíu hơn bãi nhưng các bác ấy có vào đâu , lấy giá bãi so sánh thì làm sao dám mua. Em ráp máy chỉ cốt tìm được đồ em cần không quan tâm giá , vì em từng mua hàng chánh hãng new 100% tại singapore nên tất cả giá nơi đây đều rẻ cả, đó là lí do tại sao em đi mua hàng 2nd rất dễ và người ta khoái bán cho em, còn hàng mua về để bán lại cho anh em là rất khó vì phải lâu lâu mới mua được hàng thơm giá rẻ để mà có lời chút đỉnh.

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## cnclaivung

vậy, đó mấy cha thấy rổ vần đêf mua bán chưa, em thì con nhà nghèo học dốt nên đành dò trong ngoài cho chắc, híc...1,2 củ thì ko nói chứ mười mấy củ an ngủ có yên ko?
nghe nói vụ kia là bác Ngocanh dính đạn đó, mà bác ấy có phải tay mơ đâu các cha...
em làm con mấy này là do nhờ em lội hết cái rum này hơn 2 tháng rồi, động tỉnh gì em cũng biết, ông racingboy gì đấy, cũng mới gia nhập diẽn đàn đã mua bán bao nhiêu nên em cũng ngại, nói thật mất lòng....ai cũng thế ko gì riêng em

----------


## suu_tam

Hic em xin chào các bác.
Em bỏ quên topic này cũng lâu quá rồi. Cứ loanh quanh việc nọ việc kia.
Tình hình là em thông báo 2 bác lần trước báo lấy nhưng sau không thấy lấy. Em thì cũng cứ chờ các bác ấy. Nhưng giờ gần 03 tháng rồi, chắc kèo này các bác ấy hủy (đã có 1 bác báo hủy do em hỏi bác ấy còn bác kia thì có hẹn hò nhưng không thấy tăm hơi đâu.).

Đồ thì em tháo ra cũng từ lâu rồi, chỉ cất một chỗ thôi, cũng chẳng có thời gian để nhớ tới. Có gì em sẽ bổ xung ảnh thêm sau ạ.

----------


## racing boy

Bác xé lẻ ra bán có phải nhanh hơn ko, ai cần mua gì thì mua đấy, có bác đầy driver có bác đầy motor ý, thiếu vẫn thiếu mà thừa vẫn thừa

----------

